# Can you print digital photos



## bmw_ante (Mar 4, 2010)

When i look at pictures of printed t-shirts i often designed prints. pictures made in the computer

But my question is if i can take a picture with my digital camera and then print the image on a t-shirt , black or white and get a good result?

Many customers want a picture of their loved ones , their car etc on the t-shirt


How about the quality? The DTG machines puts down quite much ink on the garment so how good do the colors match with my digital photo?


----------



## olly (Sep 9, 2009)

I haven't actually printed straight from a digital camera but have scanned photos of grandchildren, cars, bikes etc and they have turned out fine. Also had a photo taken from a mobile phone, then put on a photo then scanned and printed on to a shirt with great results.
Experimenting is the go I think
Regards
Olly


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes it can be done! On black shirts you will need a photo editing software and know how to select and adjust white color levels in the photo.


----------



## bmw_ante (Mar 4, 2010)

Okay but are the DTG printers ment to print theese kind of things?

I think many of the colors get totally off eaven when printing a picture on a white shirt


----------



## bmw_ante (Mar 4, 2010)

Does somebody have a picture of a "photo print" so please post it here along with how the original looks like


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

bmw_ante said:


> Okay but are the DTG printers ment to print theese kind of things?
> 
> I think many of the colors get totally off eaven when printing a picture on a white shirt


Short answer.....yes, long answer to get the best results you would need to run your image through photoshop or a similar editing software, then it would need to be imported into your RIP software for your printer to add a underbase if being printed on a dark garment, the thing you need to remember is that DTG printers use a CMYK ink set so colors could be tricky to reproduce exactly, but the results are very very good, in fact it's one of the few ways to get full color photo like quality printed on a shirt, and of course the output quality is only as good as the source photo.

Hope this helps.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

bmw_ante said:


> Does somebody have a picture of a "photo print" so please post it here along with how the original looks like



Here are some of our "early stuff" that we didn't even know what we were doing and they were made for personal use...they were not sold so keep that in mind..

some of the images are grainy only because we didn't know what we were the doing I don't have the end result of these photos


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

bmw_ante said:


> When i look at pictures of printed t-shirts i often designed prints. pictures made in the computer
> 
> But my question is if i can take a picture with my digital camera and then print the image on a t-shirt , black or white and get a good result?
> 
> ...


Photographs look great on DTG printed shirts. The color matching depends on the DTG RIP and color profiles. You have to keep in mind; what an image or design looks like on your computer screen. doesn't necessarily turn out the same when printed on a shirt. (or even paper for that matter) 

Your best bet is to contact some DTG companies and get some samples printed with your images..


----------

